# F.P. Journe Love and a Chronometre Bleu Review



## AbuKalb93

A follow up to my previous thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/dream-come-true-f-p-journe-981817.html

_Gentlemen (and ladies),_

Before I begin, I'd like to point out that I am writing this review for two main reasons. Firstly, it is without doubt that I have learned so much about the world of horology through this great community of fellow watch enthusiasts. Every day is a joy to login, search, read and contribute, to this large online forum where we can discuss our thoughts and opinions (argue as well) and leave a luxurious feed of drool worthy pictures for others to stare at. I hope this turns out to be another great thread that many will appreciate and learn from.

Secondly, where I am known on this forum for being a die-hard fan of F.P. Journe, it gives me great pleasure to write about it even more. Many of us say "we love this and that" or "so and so is the best", but never have I really understood the difference between "love" and "passion", that is until recently of course. It is easy to live through each day loving a certain brand or a certain watch but it is another thing when you simply cannot go an hour without thinking about a specific brand. I was introduced to the wonderful, addicting, world of F.P. Journe exactly six months ago and since then; I think I have covered about 80% of every Journe article on the internet. I am not exaggerating! I literally wake up each morning, switch on my laptop and spend hours reading about the brand. It is terrible from a third person POV but I for one must say, every piece of information was a joy to learn.

The passion this man, François-Paul Journe, has towards this world of timekeeping is incredible and infectious. I have never heard of anyone who functions the way this man does. "Quite the character!" is a phrase I have heard endless times from many individuals who have had the chance of meeting him. That is what I love about this man! It is as if he cares very little of what others think but mostly relies on his satisfaction; and he is extremely difficult to satisfy! His respect towards the great watchmakers of the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] century is worthy of notice since that is what motivates him. He wishes to contribute to the world of horology as other legends (such as Breguet) have and to further be recognized in the future as a great watchmaker. He is one of the few individuals who runs a company built for, and run for, people who really appreciate his pieces. It is comforting knowing that money is not his goal&#8230;.but his passion is the fuel in making this company a success.

Mr. Journe, I for one can witness that you have contributed to horology and proven over time, again and again, that you are worthy of "legendary watchmaker" status!










Now for the review&#8230;

*The Brand*
I thought it is best I speak of the brand first as I find one of the key elements to appreciating any Journe piece is to love the brand and know a lot about it.

F.P. Journe is not a large brand by any means. It was founded in 1999 by François-Paul Journe and thus today, it is the only company in Switzerland that is founded, owned, and run by the watchmaker. This is quite important as it really gives us, the aficionados, an opportunity to really see a watchmaking genius in the works. The motto of the brand is _Invenit et Fecit_ (Latin for "[He] invented it and made it") and that means that everything that leaves the manufacture was completely designed by Mr. Journe, A to Z.

Further, FPJ owns the dial makers, case makers, and makes 95% of the movement completely in-house. This really allows him to be free in terms of his creations and to not be restricted. The company only produces 800-900 pieces every single year. He has two main collections namely, the Souverain collection that consists of extremely precise manual movements and his Octa collection, a state of the art lineup of automatic movements that carry a jaw dropping 120 hours of power reserve from a single barrel!










*The Watch*

Introduced in 2009, the Chronometre Bleu was intended to be the "young collector's" piece. A simple, plain, non-complicated dial that had a little touch of "young" printed over it. I think he succeeded&#8230;it sure got my attention! I mean just look at this thing! It definitely stands out as a novelty work of art and it still gives me the thrill every time i wear it!



















*The Dial

* Ahh, the dial! The first thing we see on any piece but sometimes, its never really the most important. This dial puts every other dial to absolute shame. Many have spoken about it in the past yet i never really saw what the biggest fuss was about. That is until I actually stepped out into the wild city with this thing! WOW!! There is absolutely no picture that I can take that would help me show you what I mean but allow me to try to describe it.

The dial really feels "alive" and that is quite unique. Dials are usually these dull faces that have really cool indicators on them and sometimes they get so crazy, i wouldn't consider it a dial anymore. This one though, its really a companion. It plays differently with the light (i assume its the light but i think its something else). One moment it's the same blue we see on the typical photoshopped pictures of the piece, and another it becomes a matt black, then all of a sudden a mirror blue, then gray then black again. It's crazy and i absolutely love it! Of course something of pure perfection is deserving of the man's name and motto right for me to see. The other thing about it is the _guilloche_ of the sub seconds located between the 7 and 8. It remains blue and i think its a nice touch. It is as if it reminds you that although the dial "plays" different colors, it is still a blue dial nevertheless. I love it!!

Now how do they make such a dial? Well it's actually Mr. Journe's most complicated dial believe it or not. It is so complicated that out of every 10 made, only +/-2 are actually approved and the rest are discarded. Amazing how something so simple looking, can be so complicated. Since, Mr. Journe owns the dial maker, he can very much do as he pleases. The dial is polished to a mirror finish, hence the mirror effect. Following, it is then painted over and over with extremely thin (microns thin) layers of blue paint until the desired blue is achieved. Then the most difficult part is this... 7 layers of lacquer are applied and what makes it so difficult is the fact that if a single spec of dust comes in between any of those 7 layers, then the process is a fail and the dial is discarded. Some dial that is!


















































*The Case & Crown*

Tantalum. A dark grey metal that is rarely used in watchmaking because it is so difficult to shape. Mr. Journe owns the case maker so what does he end up doing? He chooses tantalum because he thinks the color of the metal works best with the color of the dial. In fact, this is the only watch that is made completely from tantalum including the crown, buckle and tongue.

The case maker was not happy with this choice one bit! In fact, during the construction of the prototypes, the machine broke! It takes the casemaker 5x longer to make a tantalum case than it does to make a platinum case (platinum is not easy). In fact, one of the reasons this model is offered in onl a 39mm case is because it is far too difficult to offer more than one case size, as is the case for many other Journe pieces. In fact, even though this is the least expensive Journe piece, he hardly makes any money off of it. It is so costly to manufacture and the only reason it is not priced as much as gold or platinum is because tantalum is not a precious metal.

What i love about this case is how odd it is. How often do you see a dark grey, bluish case on accompanied with such a beautiful dial? Further, it is quite a hefty piece and i really appreciate that. im not sure that is because of the case or the thing it houses but regardless, it sure outweighs my stainless steel pieces. It is also polished which is really difficult to do with this metal. Do you see now why i love Journe so much??

Some people complain about the crown but I for one can't fault it. It is unfortunate that we are so used to large crowns that when something as elegant as this comes along we cringe our faces and say "yuck!" or "i wish it was bigger!". I will say this much though, the crown is actually smaller than on the Chronometre Souverain and thus does not dig into the wrist so much as the other (i have no experience to compare, but from what others say). Further, it is a joy to wind the watch using the hand knurled crown on this. Its a very nice way to add to the grip instead of some mad lines that anyone can do. As my first manual piece, it really makes me want a lot more manuals in my collection!










































*The Movement*

The biggest firework of the piece! First allow me to get a little technical. The movement was actually completed in 2004 (hence calibre 1304) and was used, and still being used in the Chronometre Souverain. Mr. Journe wanted it to be extremely accurate, hence the use of the "Chronometre" reference, as that is what he pursuits most. To achieve chronometric values, he uses twin barrels. The barrels provide 56 hours of power but that is not the initial reasoning. The use of two barrels splits the "push" of the gears from coming from one source, to two sources. By this, the consistency of rate is emphasized.

In terms of design, if you look at the movement you will see two large barrels and the escapement...but nothing in between. It makes one ask, "well this moves this, but how are they connected?". Mr. Journe has actually placed the gears directly behind the dial to achieve this. Thus all we see is part A and Z of the movement and everything in between is completely hidden. A nice, unique touch, if you ask me.

Now, since this is the movement used in the 2005 Souverain, then what happened with the Bleu? Well, in 2009, Mr. Journe came out with the Chronometre Bleu. He uses the exact same movement but he removed the power reserve. A little secret though; Mr. Journe hates having anything "extra". So now that there is no PR, there is still that space where it was supposed to be. So, Mr Journe actually completely changed the base plate from the Souverain to get rid of that excess space. So where they essentially are the same movements, they differ slightly.

Since 2005, Mr. Journe decided to make all his movements in 18k rose gold. As he was an exclusive brand, he wanted to be even more exclusive and be the only brand that can offer that (exception for his LineSport). I absolutely love that touch and it is so warming to the eye. Every morning, one of the first things i do is take grab my loupe and Bleu and just stare at that movement. It is so well finished! Everything from beveling to polishing is so clear to the naked eye...INCREDIBLE!! Regardless of whether it was made in gold, brass, steel or anything else, it is a very beautiful movement. To me, it matters little that it is made from gold. The biggest advantage to the gold is that when a non-WIS starts looking at it, all i have to do to prove its worth is to just flip it over. I hate doing that but its the easiest way if they keep nagging. So much finishing is in this movement it really just drowns my eyes in tears. Some people get all sensitve by looking at a sunset, I get sensitive looking at this! Stunning and I am very proud is is stamped with Mr. Journe's name and motto.


























This part is my favorite..










































*Who I do or do not recommend this to:*

People will either be thanking me for this or offended and honestly, i dont care. I view this piece as a novelty piece that shines like gold in any collection. That said, I recommend this to anyone looking for that shine. If you think you have a passion and love towards Journe (not as extreme as myself) then this is the piece for you. If you appreciate haute horlogerie and the tiny details that when put together give a gorgeous breathtaking picture then this is a piece for you.

However! That being said, i do not recommend such a piece to someone who has no idea what finishing techniques are or how a movement works. This piece is best bought when you know watches in and out. Study and do your research and really ask yourself "do i appreciate Journe's mind or not?" and if you do then its a buy. If you really care not then don't pull the trigger on such a fragile piece to end up banging it around. Don't make it your first and only high-end piece but rather the one with the trophy. The captain of the team lol! At the end of the day, its your life and money and you can do whatever you please with it. I state my opinion but won't argue.

*
Closing*

This was my first review and I have a lot more i wish to write and talk about but i think your eyes have had about enough already! Overall, this piece gets a ?/10...thats right! I'm not giving it a number because i find it to be priceless 

Whereas I have such a passion towards Journe and his pieces, I am sure not everyone will share the same thought and that is absolutely fine. FPJ pieces are what we refer to as an "acquired taste". The man does not care the slightest bit what people think of his creations but rather his main concern is that HE likes it! Its kind of like he designs the watch and then if people like it then great, if not then he will just write you a cheque (he has done that many times before to clients who complained). He is really not in this for the business but he is living his own dream that I am privelaged to be a witness of.

*Special Thanks
*
I would like to thank WUS and its members whom without their presence, I would not be motivated to write this. I would also like to thank Swiss Fine Timing, Chicago for introducing me to the brand and helping me in making my dream come true.

The biggest thank you is to Mr. François-Paul Journe, for living his dream and inviting his fans into his wonderful, yet extremely unnatural genius mind.

(I would like to thank many more but i need this to be about watches more than anything else lol)

Thanks!!
*********************************************************************************************************************


----------



## rjl

Great writeup! The bias doesn't bother. Always a pleasure yo hear someone talk about their passion. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Omjlc

Nice review, thanks for sharing. You are certainly passionate about Journe and some of it seems to be rubbing off on me as I've now included his pieces on my shortlist for future purchases (not for a while though).

With a brand like Journe (really, a one man show), what will happen if he is run over by a bus or decides to call it quits? Does he train watchmakers to continue his legacy and to service his watches? Would be interested to know.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Omjlc said:


> Nice review, thanks for sharing. You are certainly passionate about Journe and some of it seems to be rubbing off on me as I've now included his pieces on my shortlist for future purchases (not for a while though).
> 
> With a brand like Journe (really, a one man show), what will happen if he is run over by a bus or decides to call it quits? Does he train watchmakers to continue his legacy and to service his watches? Would be interested to know.


This question has been haunting me for quite some time now. In terms of service, that is the least of my worries. It is whether he will still be alive by the time im ready to spend 6 figures on his pieces. This guy is really a gift to horology and im not sure when we will see someone like him again.


----------



## JCZ5

Always look forward to your posts on F.P. Journe especially from an owners perspective


----------



## docwalleye

Great review - it's very pleasing to see the passion you have toward your timepiece and the brand you love here. At the end of the day, that's what collecting/owning timepieces should really be all about anyway. I appreciate the detail in this one.


----------



## incontrol

I enjoyed reading your review and felt your passion in every sentence. I was at the Journe Boutique in Manhattan last year and really enjoyed my time there. I came out loving the Chronometre Bleu and a Dual time UTC model that I believe has been discontinued by now. I really like FP Journe watches, I am just a little nervous about longevity and future service.


----------



## heuerolexomega

incontrol said:


> I am just a little nervous about longevity and future service.


I think everybody does.


----------



## Crunchy

What's the specialty of the movement besides made in gold? Is it guaranteed to be more accurate and have less positional variations?

Good review btw.


----------



## mpalmer

Bloody gorgeous! You have stellar taste!

As beautiful and unique as that movement is, it is that dial that really haunts me&#8230; absolutely stunning. I've never seen pics of that dial like that before...

Only time will tell, but this may well may be my second piece of haute horlogerie two or three years down the road&#8230; after my wife has a little time to forget about the cost of my RGM&#8230; ;-)

As to future servicing, since this movement doesn't seem to be _that_ complicated, I would think that a master watchmaker could service, repair, or even make new parts for these even 50 years from now, for a price...


----------



## Random Letters

It is a stunning time piece. Just beautiful.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Those pics (front and back) sure get the heart racing! The info on the case was new to me as was some of the other info. I've gained a new appreciation for this watch and maker--and am even starting to come around on those hands.


----------



## AbuKalb93

Thanks everyone!



incontrol said:


> I enjoyed reading your review and felt your passion in every sentence. I was at the Journe Boutique in Manhattan last year and really enjoyed my time there. I came out loving the Chronometre Bleu and a Dual time UTC model that I believe has been discontinued by now. I really like FP Journe watches, I am just a little nervous about longevity and future service.


Its my least concern seeing where this brand is going. Im pretty sure we will see a lot more from FPJ in the coming years. Im sure he has a plan since no one really sticks around forever, including himself.

Worst case scenario is it ends under the Richmont Group but i just dont see that happening.


Crunchy said:


> What's the specialty of the movement besides made in gold? Is it guaranteed to be more accurate and have less positional variations?
> 
> Good review btw.


All FPJ pieces are tested to meet and exceed COSC standards. This particular movement is considered as having a more stable source of power coming from two barrels mounted in parallel. Besides the gold, the finishing speaks for itself and you can see a fair amount of though was put into the design of the movement.



mpalmer said:


> Bloody gorgeous! You have stellar taste!
> 
> As beautiful and unique as that movement is, it is that dial that really haunts me&#8230; absolutely stunning. I've never seen pics of that dial like that before...
> 
> Only time will tell, but this may well may be my second piece of haute horlogerie two or three years down the road&#8230; after my wife has a little time to forget about the cost of my RGM&#8230; ;-)
> 
> As to future servicing, since this movement doesn't seem to be _that_ complicated, I would think that a master watchmaker could service, repair, or even make new parts for these even 50 years from now, for a price...


Thanks! FPJ pieces can only be accessed by the company at Switzerland since they use a specially designed screw for the back of the case. I've only heard of one watchmaker who was able to make a tool to access it, of course voiding the warranty. I'm not sure his pieces are ones I would want any watchmaker to handle since they are really unique. Take the Resonance for example, 2 movements that beat in sync and make up for the errors of the either.


----------



## omeglycine

A very passionate, thoughtful and informative write-up, complete with terrific pics of an absolutely stunning watch. Thank you, and congrats again!


----------



## mpalmer

AbuKalb93 said:


> Thanks! FPJ pieces can only be accessed by the company at Switzerland since they use a specially designed screw for the back of the case. I've only heard of one watchmaker who was able to make a tool to access it, of course voiding the warranty. I'm not sure his pieces are ones I would want any watchmaker to handle since they are really unique. Take the Resonance for example, 2 movements that beat in sync and make up for the errors of the either.


Yeah, obviously wouldn't want anyone mucking around with the movement unless you absolutely had to, but in the event the company doesn't exist 50 years from now, I'm just saying I think there would be master watchmakers who would be up to the task, for a price&#8230;

So I think you shouldn't be afraid to buy one based on future servicing, if you are willing to pay the piper down the line in the worst case scenario.


----------



## The Naf

You sir have no doubt done Journe a great service  but seriously lovely piece. I have no doubt there are a couple of people on here who have already been influenced by your very enthusiastic chatter about the brand. Thanks for the review and wear in good health!


----------



## tylerad1

Watches that beautiful can be difficult to describe in writing, but you did a great job. Excellent review!


----------



## Vig2000

Great review. Your passion for the brand shines through. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## beeman101

Sorry for my noobness but i did not know of this brand pre-wus ! i know it to some extent now.....because of you. What a great insightfull review along with some picture-perfect photographs of your time-pc. 

Loved your write up about the brand and even more surprising to read that they manufacture 95% of the watch themselves not withstanding that swatch seems to have cornered that bit of watch parts factories/ company's. Could that be a reason for his products costing that high ! (don't mean to say that the pricing in any way reflects the quality of the product itself)

I love gullioche pattern work on dials, it seems to give them more character and here apart from the otherwise magnificient dial (you can see hints in some of the pics of it's beauty,,seems like it's hard to capture completely in the pic) this work on the minute hand makes it even better.......i completely agree with you on this one !

Tantalum...wow first i have heard and read about this metal. Very interesting....

Loved the crown shape ! so unique ...imo ! Is that difficult to pull out though? Feels a bit small and tapered but i don't think big crowns are great on thin watches either,,,hence i ask !

I am not much technical into movements and avoid too much reading into them (unless im getting the watch) but you are right what a beautifull looking movement...

loads of people only go in for an established high end brand..... only a true watch lover/collector will go in for this ....|>
Congrats once again on this great heirloom pc my friend & appreciate your efforts on giving us this great review to read !


----------



## mark1958

i finally had time to read the review. Nicely done… 

In terms of service--- I believe i read that each serial number is attached to a specific watchmaker and that person is responsible for servicing if there is a problem..


----------



## AbuKalb93

Thanks everyone!



beeman101 said:


> Loved the crown shape ! so unique ...imo ! Is that difficult to pull out though? Feels a bit small and tapered but i don't think big crowns are great on thin watches either,,,hence i ask !


Its not difficult to pull out at all. I mean would you rather have the thin case and a large crown digging into your wrist? Like I said, it matches the case perfectly and I wont complain. It just takes getting a little used to something smaller than what we have on some other pieces. In all honesty, I find my Blancpain crown a pain to handle.


mark1958 said:


> i finally had time to read the review. Nicely done&#8230;
> 
> In terms of service--- I believe i read that each serial number is attached to a specific watchmaker and that person is responsible for servicing if there is a problem..


Each serial number is attached to the watchmaker who was responsible for the piece A to Z. If there is anything wrong with it within the first year of warranty, then it goes back to that watchmaker. Anything beyond the first year ends up with Journe's after-sales department. Journe is very strict about his "to each watchmaker his own watch" policy as he says it is the best way to learn. If something is wrong, then the watchmaker can see where he went wrong and learn from that mistake.


----------



## rsgould

I like anyone can appreciate both FPJ and Costco.


----------



## beeman101

AbuKalb93 said:


> Thanks everyone! Its not difficult to pull out at all. I mean would you rather have the thin case and a large crown digging into your wrist? Like I said, it matches the case perfectly and I wont complain. It just takes getting a little used to something smaller than what we have on some other pieces. In all honesty, I find my Blancpain crown a pain to handle.


That's so true ...


----------



## kkchome

Great review! Thanks for sharing your thoughts and impressions of this remarkable timepiece.


----------



## mps354

I was curious...has anyone had their watch serviced by journe? I love the chronometre bleu, but a couple of concerns have prevented me from pulling the trigger...

ive heard service costs, even for a relatively non complicated watch, can be excessive, and I can't help but be nervous that there may not be anyone around in 20 years to service the thing. Anyone else have these concerns?


----------



## Mr.Sam Patek

AbuKalb93 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Its not difficult to pull out at all. I mean would you rather have the thin case and a large crown digging into your wrist? Like I said, it matches the case perfectly and I wont complain. It just takes getting a little used to something smaller than what we have on some other pieces. In all honesty, I find my Blancpain crown a pain to handle.
> 
> Each serial number is attached to the watchmaker who was responsible for the piece A to Z. If there is anything wrong with it within the first year of warranty, then it goes back to that watchmaker. Anything beyond the first year ends up with Journe's after-sales department. Journe is very strict about his "to each watchmaker his own watch" policy as he says it is the best way to learn. If something is wrong, then the watchmaker can see where he went wrong and learn from that mistake.


I was wearing a RG CS for a year before I started reading watch forums. I didn't know the crown was small until everyone on this forum and others kept telling me it was.


----------



## Kenneth Cole Haan

AbuKalb93 said:


> A follow up to my previous thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/dream-come-true-f-p-journe-981817.html
> 
> If you really care not then don't pull the trigger on such a fragile piece to end up banging it around. Don't make it your first and only high-end piece but rather the one with the trophy. The captain of the team lol!


I appreciate your reviews on this watch; I must correct your above quote though. I discussed this both with a reliable AD and with the Boutique itself, and your insinuation that the Bleu (or FP Journe at all) is more fragile than other watches, especially mechanical high-end ones, is *false. *You have made the claim before and I do not know why or where you got it from. For the _Bleu _especially, not only is FPJ the height of quality control and manufacturing ability, but the Tantalum case offers additional protection. No doubt any high-end watch is subject to damage due to trauma to its mechanical foundation, but the Journe is as stable as any. My guess is that you admire FPJ so much that you equate its superiority in horology with its being fragile, sort of like a tempermental Ferrari of some kind that is superior to an American car but less reliable, but I find your logical process in this regard to be a non-sequitur.

Also, *FP Journe himself designed the Bleu to be a "graduate's watch", *or graduation present, for a younger patron. The Bleu _is_ the starter watch, and not the trophy. _That is why it is priced as the entry level watch. _It is not a novelty or freak to be added to an extensive collection but a very versatile (with what you wear, for instance) design for a younger (younger being relative I suppose considering these are _haute horlogerie_).

Your views on both those things I have mentioned, the durability and suitability, is misleading and I feel the need to put an alternative view here in the record.


----------



## Kenneth Cole Haan

mps354 said:


> I was curious...has anyone had their watch serviced by journe? I love the chronometre bleu, but a couple of concerns have prevented me from pulling the trigger...
> 
> ive heard service costs, even for a relatively non complicated watch, can be excessive, and I can't help but be nervous that there may not be anyone around in 20 years to service the thing. Anyone else have these concerns?


For the Journe the costs are about $1500 for a servicing for a manual movement like the _Bleu_, every 4-5 years (per the Madison Avenue Boutique). So about $300 a year in routine maintenance costs.

By comparison Breguet charges $820 for a simple movement but most of their classiques are automatic, for those perhaps $1200?


----------



## AbuKalb93

Kenneth Cole Haan said:


> My guess is that you admire FPJ so much that you equate its superiority in horology with its being fragile, sort of like a tempermental Ferrari of some kind that is superior to an American car but less reliable, but I find your logical process in this regard to be a non-sequitur.


Clearly your view on understanding Journe as a fragile piece is very narrow-minded. I stated my opinion, as an owner, and further someone who has done extensive amount of research on this matter. Further, the term "fragile piece" is quite ambiguous as is "high-end" among WIS. It is clear that my efforts at explaining the concept to you before was an epic fail, therefore i invite anyone else to give it a shot. 
Moreover, whereas i have issues with much of what you just posted, i will not argue against it as clearly you have shown dislike towards my views. I would accept criticisms from others but i find that since I have tried to help you in the past by PM with your long-planned purchase; you have responded with nothing but rude, unthankful and arrogant responses to which i will ignore. I have clearly mentioned my view as to whom i do not recommend this to, and since you have never owned a mechanical piece before, i would direct it to you. If you are offended by it, as you were before...then it is just my view and you can do as you please. Buy 50 Journes for all I care, it doesnt earn you anything from me. You buy a piece for yourself, not for others to criticize and judge. I love my Journe and to me...its my passion and i enjoy strapping it on for MY wrist to enjoy. As someone stated before, if you want to spend a high amount of money on a piece and smash it against the wall...its your money and you could do whatever the heck you want with it.


----------



## mps354

Kenneth Cole Haan said:


> For the Journe the costs are about $1500 for a servicing for a manual movement like the _Bleu_, every 4-5 years (per the Madison Avenue Boutique). So about $300 a year in routine maintenance costs.
> 
> By comparison Breguet charges $820 for a simple movement but most of their classiques are automatic, for those perhaps $1200?


Thanks, this is very helpful, and seems reasonable (relatively speaking)


----------



## HPoirot

Thanks for that lovely write up!

I once entertained the idea of owning an FPJ. But the fact that there are no retailers here, and that the nearest boutique and service centre is 3 hours away in HK, i had to give it up.


----------



## AbuKalb93

HPoirot said:


> Thanks for that lovely write up!
> 
> I once entertained the idea of owning an FPJ. But the fact that there are no retailers here, and that the nearest boutique and service centre is 3 hours away in HK, i had to give it up.


Thanks!

Have you ever considered getting one during a travel or having it shipped to you?


----------



## HPoirot

I dropped by the boutique when i was in HK last year. But once i found out i'll have to send in my watch to the HK boutique (whether by mail or by hand) if i ever needed it serviced, i ruled it out. 

I typically don't baby my watches, that why i need an easily accessible watch smith. =P


----------

